# So you're gonna make me color eggs huh?



## KevinRI (Aug 24, 2010)




----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

Now I'd be into coloring eggs like that! Good job.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Great job on the eggs...LOL!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Hahaha, good start to my day.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

LOL, those are some snazzy Easter eggs


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Omigosh, those are awesome!!!!!


----------



## SterchCinemas (Aug 22, 2011)

A nice twist on Easter! Niccceee.


----------



## Blackrose1978 (Aug 13, 2011)

I made skull and zombie eggs! Great minds think alike


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Love them, I'll have to make some eggs like that next Easter.


----------



## QDance (Aug 16, 2011)

LOL! I made a pumpkin egg, too! Great minds think alike!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Oh my gosh, I missed this. These eggs are great!


----------

